# 15x10... What tire size... no stretch... no slick... help



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

I am looking to run 15x10's in the rear for show purposes. I need to know what tires size I should get that does not involve too much stretch and is a summer tire. They'll be on my rabbit:


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: 15x10... What tire size... no stretch... no slick... help (VWeezly)*

Finding wide, lo-profile, 15s is tough. It was a lot easier in the 80s when Lamborghinis were still rolling 15s. About the closest I've seen is the 215/40-15 that you can order through OEMpl.us. But they ain't cheap.
There is also the 215/45-15 Toyo Proxes T1r at Edgeracing.com. 
Both will be stretched pretty good.
If it really is just for show you can always buy some wider 15s in a race tire.


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: 15x10... What tire size... no stretch... no slick... help (The Kilted Yaksman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Kilted Yaksman* »_Finding wide, lo-profile, 15s is tough. It was a lot easier in the 80s when Lamborghinis were still rolling 15s. About the closest I've seen is the 215/40-15 that you can order through OEMpl.us. But they ain't cheap.
There is also the 215/45-15 Toyo Proxes T1r at Edgeracing.com. 
Both will be stretched pretty good.
If it really is just for show you can always buy some wider 15s in a race tire.

I knew Lambo was the source of my problems








Looks like Dunlop SP Sport 8000 245/50/ZR15 are the most accessible and may be able to work too... anyone have any on 15x10s?


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: 15x10... What tire size... no stretch... no slick... help (VWeezly)*

Wow, a 245/50 will be tough to fit. It is almost 2 inches taller than stock. 215/45 is almost exactly the same diameter as stock.
Hankook Ventus RS2 Z212 comes in 225/45. Still some stretch, but might work better.


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: 15x10... What tire size... no stretch... no slick... help (The Kilted Yaksman)*

Wow... I didn't realize those were that tall. Dang. Anyone have any pics of their 15x10s with the 225/45s?


----------



## Stoddart (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: 15x10... What tire size... no stretch... no slick... help (VWeezly)*

195/45/R15's... I know its not what your looking for, but maybe it'll give you a little more insight.


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: 15x10... What tire size... no stretch... no slick... help (Stoddart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stoddart* »_195/45/R15's... I know its not what your looking for, but maybe it'll give you a little more insight.


Any time I get to look at chad's car it makes me happy








How wide are his... 8?


----------



## Stoddart (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: 15x10... What tire size... no stretch... no slick... help (VWeezly)*

Yeah, I'm pretty sure there 8's.


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: 15x10... What tire size... no stretch... no slick... help (Stoddart)*

Anyone have pics of 225/50s on 15x10s? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: 15x10... What tire size... no stretch... no slick... help (VWeezly)*

If Yokohama still made the AVS Intermediates, then you'd be in luck. They used to make a 285/35/15


----------



## ramdmc (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: 15x10... What tire size... no stretch... no slick... help (VWeezly)*

Check this http://www.345er-club.de/index.htm site out. It's German but look around, under the "Cars" section, great pics, also provides informative tables of tires available by different tire manufacturers. Great site and lots of info, don't be discouraged by the fact that it's not written in English.
Hope this helps.








RC


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: 15x10... What tire size... no stretch... no slick... help (ramdmc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramdmc* »_Check this http://www.345er-club.de/index.htm site out. It's German but look around, under the "Cars" section, great pics, also provides informative tables of tires available by different tire manufacturers. Great site and lots of info, don't be discouraged by the fact that it's not written in English.
Hope this helps.








RC

I checked... they won't ship to the US








BAck to square one... I need tires for 15x10s.... anyone have a pare of 15x10s layin around with tires? Or have more pics of tires on 15x10s?


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: 15x10... What tire size... no stretch... no slick... help (VWeezly)*

Still lookin for pics...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: 15x10... What tire size... no stretch... no slick... help (VWeezly)*

245/50R15


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: 15x10... What tire size... no stretch... no slick... help ([email protected])*

Any photographieren on das auto?


----------

